# Most of the people who say they are ugly on here are not ugly



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Seriously... if you think you are ugly, go into a Walmart or McDonalds and take a look around. Now imagine how they must feel.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I see plenty of hot women at Wal-Mart bro.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

always starting over said:


> I see plenty of hot women at Wal-Mart bro.


Where do you live?

All I see are freakazoids (well mostly)


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

That's what I think too tbh
A lot of ppl on SAS are actually attractive. It's weird.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

cooperativeCreature said:


>


:agree


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't see many guys uglier than me. Women on the other hand...

The funny thing is that most of those ugly people you mention are still outgoing and happy like.


----------



## RosaryKitteh (Jul 15, 2013)

Not everyone can see their own beauty.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

cooperativeCreature said:


>


^^THIS!!!! Perfectly illustrated!


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

creasy said:


> I don't see many guys uglier than me. Women on the other hand...
> 
> The funny thing is that most of those ugly people you mention are still outgoing and happy like.


No, most of those ugly people I mentioned are obese and miserable.


----------



## ilikefollows (Jul 4, 2013)

Well I don't think I am ugly and no one is ugly everyone have different quality. People are beautiful by their nature, behavior, heart and not by face.


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

You're all beautiful and attractive i would even just call out your best feature if you didnt believe me.


----------



## Great White (Jul 21, 2013)

always starting over said:


> I see plenty of hot women at Wal-Mart bro.


Mexico City walmart was full of em recently.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

There are some people who truly believe that they are not attractive. Then are some people who want to be complimented... :blank


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

HappyFriday said:


> There are some people who truly believe that they are not attractive. Then are some people who want to be complimented... :blank


Or both.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's so irritating, especially when the thread goes on and on and on. 

Do we really need 75 replies to "Am I ugly?" ...I think we got it after the first few pages. Shut up already.

Even more annoying is when it's a new user substituting SAS for HotOrNot.com (yet still getting the requisite 75 replies, of course, because we're like that here). Uh, hi, welcome to the internet -- you're on the wrong f***ing site, jackass.


----------



## jbel1021 (Apr 21, 2011)

aGenericUsername said:


> Seriously... if you think you are ugly, go into a Walmart or McDonalds and take a look around. Now imagine how they must feel.


LOL...I try to avoid Walmart at all costs. The Walmart by my area is very down and out.


----------



## Phresine (Jul 28, 2013)

ilikefollows said:


> Well I don't think I am ugly and no one is ugly everyone have different quality. People are beautiful by their nature, behavior, heart and not by face.


Nope, that's not true. There are ugly people and there are attractive people, not everyone is beautiful or has a "different quality". I know you mean well by saying that but what you're doing is telling people that beauty is indeed important and that we look better than we think so we should feel good because looking good is an accomplishment. 
I think I'm ugly but I don't care for aestetics or the labels related to it, so accepting that people perceive me as unattractive does not bother me or lessen my confidence. It just makes me realistically guess what other people think of me, that's all. :yes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Those who post pics, yeah, they're attractive regardless of whether they realize it or not. There are many of us who believe we're ugly and truly are too ashamed to post pics. As an aside, the people who work at my local McDonalds are incredibly attractive. I'm beginning to think there are some kind of Abercrombie type hiring practices in that specific location.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Skeithz (Jun 2, 2013)

worst is when you get infraction for telling them the truth


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

In _your_ opinion, they're not ugly. And maybe in mine too, they are not ugly. Maybe in the freakin' general consensus, we all think this self conscious person is just fine looking. But to that person? They think that they are ugly. This opinion comes from low self esteem. Instead of automatically calling them out for "fishing for compliments," give them the benefit of the doubt and try to work at the possible real problem here. Find out why they have low confidence and help them accordingly. Point out that their views may be distorted or attributed from other areas they have low self esteem in. Sometimes saying, "Woah, you look beautiful, dazzling" etc in response will cause them to completely lose credibility in what you're complimenting (even if you truly meant it) because their views are so incredibly far from your own. They'll refute what you say. The easiest card to play is to play it down, while still keeping it positive. Although I have to say it's a tricky business replying to some _stranger's_ picture on the internet. You don't know what their back history is. If they have BDD, a long history of being bullied for their looks, bipolar disorder, or end up just being plain old narcissistic chronic liars. It's like walking on eggshells and most of the time I avoid the topic of attractiveness altogether.


----------

